# Roof rack



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Anybody have any experience with either a Yakima or Thule roof rack, with a fairing, on these cars? I’m looking at getting one but am unsure on which one to get. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakima rack with Baseline towers, 48" round bars, faring (don't remember the length) and an old BasketCase.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Bluelight said:


> View attachment 268063
> 
> 
> Yakima rack with Baseline towers, 48" round bars, faring (don't remember the length) and an old BasketCase.


Thanks, sharp looking car! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks! Hope it helped.


----------

